# new terrapin!!!



## popples85 (Nov 12, 2008)

i just got another terrapin today.its still very young like my other terrapin but its a bit bigger and im guessin just now its a female eventhough its still really early to tell.it has been on my other terrapins back all day and following him and sniffin round his back end and makin these funny fluttery movements with its front legs ove mt other terrapins head,back and back end.what is this a sign of?playing???


----------

